# Home Based Work Out Plan



## Kasherio (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this group and had few questions that I wanted to ask. I am  someone who used to be overweight and have lost considerable amount of  weight recently (34kgs to be exact). I am 6ft tall and weigh about 72kgs  now. However, my body is still out of shape and hence why I have  decided to follow a work out plan that will help me gain strength, bring  my body back in shape and build muscles.

However, I cannot go to gym. It's too far way from my home and I have no  time to travel that far right now. Does anyone have a specific work out  plan that I can follow at home? I do have couple of dumbbells at home  (weighing 3kgs each), but I was hoping for a work out plan that required  no use of additional equipment - that's not a big deal though and I can  buy heavier set of dumbbells, if required.

I know nothing about building your body and can do with lot of help here. I hope I get some good advice here.

p.s. I am sorry if similar thread has been made before, I am new here  and will be browsing through this forum during rest of my day.


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome,

No active members on this board train without equipment; many have pretty well equipped home gyms, if they don't go to a gym. If you're new to working out/resistance training then there's no sense in you buying a bunch of equipment that you may or may not end up using. So I'd recommend searching for a calisthenics training program online and follow that. As a beginner most any program will yield results. 

As for the 3kg dumbells: better off using them as paper weights. I'm not being sarcastic. 

Folks here will be able to give support on diet and give feedback on any workout you find and have questions on. 

How did you lose the weight?


----------



## Kasherio (Oct 15, 2017)

Jin said:


> Welcome,
> 
> No active members on this board train without equipment; many have pretty well equipped home gyms, if they don't go to a gym. If you're new to working out/resistance training then there's no sense in you buying a bunch of equipment that you may or may not end up using. So I'd recommend searching for a calisthenics training program online and follow that. As a beginner most any program will yield results.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I am not looking to really bulk up. I just want to give a  nice shape to my body and gain some strength. bulking up may come later,  but not right now. I have no idea how heavy dumbbells do I need to  achieve that. I am new to all this. 

As for losing weight, I just controlled my diet and did a lot of regular running/cycling. That worked for me.


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2017)

Kasherio said:


> To be honest, I am not looking to really bulk up. I just want to give a  nice shape to my body and gain some strength. bulking up may come later,  but not right now. I have no idea how heavy dumbbells do I need to  achieve that. I am new to all this.
> 
> As for losing weight, I just controlled my diet and did a lot of regular running/cycling. That worked for me.



Nobody thinks you're trying to bulk


----------



## stonetag (Oct 15, 2017)

As stated before on here there are 150 billion workout ideas if you google it, Welcome to the UG.
*Drops mic*


----------



## Kasherio (Oct 15, 2017)

stonetag said:


> As stated before on here there are 150 billion workout ideas if you google it, Welcome to the UG.
> *Drops mic*



I actually spent good amount of my time googling similar stuff. Most of those articles turn out to be click-bait. I was looking for personal experiences and hence why I joined this forum.


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2017)

Hmm, I just googled calisthenics and most of the results were workout programs and none of them were clickbate. 

Nobody's going to design you a workout program. That's not what happens here, never is. We can provide feedback and guidance.

here are some key terms you may want to explore:
pull-ups
chin-ups
pushups 
squats
lunges
plank


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2017)

This site is really geared towards juice heads and people suffering from bigorexia. You are kind of in the wrong crowd. What you are looking to do is very simple and like Jin says Google is your friend.


----------

